# Help with competition name please



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

See how I squeezed this into CR, surreptitiously. 

I need a posh name for Wallace please and as you're all so witty and/or erudite, I feel sure you'll come up with something.  He's by Wish Upon A Star out of Grace (by More Pokey). I like Wallace but don't want him to be Wallace the eighteenth and would really like to get "wish" in there somewhere. I've wracked my brains but all I seem to get is really cheesey names.  I'd love it if it could be one word rather than almost a sentence and can offer Ma Baydale's ginger cake for the cleverest suggestion, or my Jaffa Rocky Road if you're feeling brave. 

Here's a gratuitous photo of him, or it could be that you see something about him that prompts a name suggestion - other than "Ginger" or "Socks".


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (3 November 2011)

bravehearts wish ? - linking in with william wallace maybe - *dives back into box*


----------



## *hic* (3 November 2011)

Star?

Slightly more seriously, Gracious Wish, or if you want Wallace in there but disguised somewhat Swallows Gracious Wish. Bit poncy though I suppose.


----------



## Bobby Boy (3 November 2011)

Lovely looking foal, what about Just Wish


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

toomanyhorses26 said:



			bravehearts wish ? - linking in with william wallace maybe - *dives back into box*
		
Click to expand...

I'd half thought about the William Wallace connection thanks, however the reason he's Wallace is that OH swore he was going to call him Gromit and I made him compromise with Wallace. God help me if the next one is a colt as he'll insist on it being Gromit...


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

jemima_too said:



			Star?

Slightly more seriously, Gracious Wish, or if you want Wallace in there but disguised somewhat Swallows Gracious Wish. Bit poncy though I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha.  I'd like something more manly than poncy please, it's bad enough him being surrounded like girls without him being called something a bit girly.


----------



## measles (3 November 2011)

Wish for a Poke? Lovely boy.


----------



## kit279 (3 November 2011)

Wishing Well
Best Wish or Best Wishes
Wish Granted
Wishful Thinking
I Wished Upon a Star (!)


----------



## kit279 (3 November 2011)

measles said:



			Wish for a Poke? Lovely boy.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking of Poke for a Wish but that felt... somehow... rude


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Bobby Boy said:



			Lovely looking foal, what about Just Wish 

Click to expand...

Thanks, that's not bad.  I'd thought of Swish, my recollection of that word meaning posh or smart, but apparently it can also be "a disparaging name for a homosexual man".


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

measles said:



			Wish for a Poke? Lovely boy.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. That does sound a bit rude though.


----------



## VGM (3 November 2011)

cracking pies  .... 

cracking pies grommit is the full line ...


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

kit279 said:



			Wishing Well
Best Wish or Best Wishes
Wish Granted
Wishful Thinking
I Wished Upon a Star (!)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Kit, there are some there I hadn't thought of.


----------



## j1ffy (3 November 2011)

He looks lovely.

Wish It Was Wallace?


----------



## quizzie (3 November 2011)

How about "Shooting Star",  as in,thats the kind of star you wish on, & just something about his bright eyed & bushy tailed look in the photo....he looks like he'll be great fun!


----------



## applestroodle (3 November 2011)

Wish upon Wallace..


----------



## Naryafluffy (3 November 2011)

Macaulish Wish
(Macaulish gaelic for son of Wallace)


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

VGM said:



			cracking pies  .... 

cracking pies grommit is the full line ...
		
Click to expand...

 I'm surprised my OH didn't think of that one, what with him being such a fan! 

Ok, so the next colt will be called Cracking Pies, but is there anything similar for Wallace?


----------



## Horsemad12 (3 November 2011)

Wonderful Wallace
Where's Wally / Wallace
Wishful Wallace

He is lovely!


----------



## AnShanDan (3 November 2011)

I think Just Wish is very good! Not too long, you can pronounce it easily, it's positive and best of all there's not one atm.

I've been going through the same process for my filly foal. She is connxtb and going grey. Every nice name I came up with, there were already 27 (well, a few) on the BE list, so back to the drawing board.

He looks very smart anyway


----------



## duckling (3 November 2011)

Baydale said:



 I'm surprised my OH didn't think of that one, what with him being such a fan! 

Ok, so the next colt will be called Cracking Pies, but is there anything similar for Wallace? 

Click to expand...

 I'd think I'd have to call him Wrong Trousers or something equally as daft!! 
We've Forgotten the Crackers?
Do Something Gromit?

Problem is Gromit doesn't talk, so not really any quotes with the name Wallace in them!


----------



## Rosiefan (3 November 2011)

Wish Me Luck?  Trouble is there are 3 already on BE although none actually competing.
Wishbone
Wish you were here
Make a wish
I wish you a merry Christmas

(ok, I'll shut up now)


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

j1ffy said:



			He looks lovely.

Wish It Was Wallace?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, j1ffy. But it is Wallace?


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

quizzie said:



			How about "Shooting Star",  as in,thats the kind of star you wish on, & just something about his bright eyed & bushy tailed look in the photo....he looks like he'll be great fun!
		
Click to expand...

Very clever, quizzie, I quite like that. I couldn't find a star name beginning with a "w" but my father did, in Arabic , Wazat and Wezen.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

applestroodle said:



			Wish upon Wallace.. 

Click to expand...

Thanks, applestroodle, I quite like that.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Naryafluffy said:



			Macaulish Wish
(Macaulish gaelic for son of Wallace)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, Naryafluffy, that's unusual.


----------



## quizzie (3 November 2011)

I did also think about "Seeing Stars".....but you would have to be very careful not to fall off, or the commentators would have a field day......dare you risk it ?????


----------



## spookypony (3 November 2011)

We're Out of Cheese! (I Wish there were some)


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Horsemad12 said:



			Wonderful Wallace
Where's Wally / Wallace
Wishful Wallace

He is lovely!
		
Click to expand...

But what if he's not wonderful?  

I'm trying to steer away from versions of Wally, even though that seems to be the name that's sticking.

I rather like Wishful without the Wallace. 

He's lovely unless you're Gertie at feedtime, as he seems to have changed the pecking order and was seeing his yearling sister off this morning!


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

AnShanDan said:



			I think Just Wish is very good! Not too long, you can pronounce it easily, it's positive and best of all there's not one atm.

I've been going through the same process for my filly foal. She is connxtb and going grey. Every nice name I came up with, there were already 27 (well, a few) on the BE list, so back to the drawing board.

He looks very smart anyway 

Click to expand...

Thanks, AnShanDan, it's not easy to find something original, is it? I like Just Wish, very much.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

duckling said:



 I'd think I'd have to call him Wrong Trousers or something equally as daft!! 
We've Forgotten the Crackers?
Do Something Gromit?

Problem is Gromit doesn't talk, so not really any quotes with the name Wallace in them!
		
Click to expand...

Very funny, duckling.  Gromit needs thought bubbles as his facial expressions don't lend themselves to naming foals!


----------



## henryhorn (3 November 2011)

Wallecestar or Wallester or Walleston
If Stars were Wishes
Starwall
Wishful Wallace
Star Wish
Wallace's Wish
Honestly Baydale, I have enough trouble naming my own every year...  (we do planets/music related, places etc, there aren't a lot of things you can make from Harpers Bornival except Chocolate related names!


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Rosiefan said:



			Wish Me Luck?  Trouble is there are 3 already on BE although none actually competing.
Wishbone
Wish you were here
Make a wish
I wish you a merry Christmas

(ok, I'll shut up now)
		
Click to expand...

Wise to stop there as you were heading into the realms of cheesey, Rosiefan. 

I'm trying to avoid him being the 4th or 44th version of something, if possible, and I'd thought of Wishbone as I'd really like it to be one word. Hmmmm, food for thought.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

quizzie said:



			I did also think about "Seeing Stars".....but you would have to be very careful not to fall off, or the commentators would have a field day......dare you risk it ?????
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I dare, not with my track record!   

See the Stars has a certain ring to it though, do you think that's been used before?


----------



## be positive (3 November 2011)

I like Just Wish  my additions  Wishing - Just Wishful= One Wish - My Wish


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

spookypony said:



			We're Out of Cheese! (I Wish there were some) 

Click to expand...

 Can you imagine how long that would take me to explain to a non-W&G fan?  I know, what about Wensleydale?


----------



## duckling (3 November 2011)

Wonderwall? As in the Oasis song. Or Wonderwallace, though you'll have to make him a superhero cape to match


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

henryhorn said:



			Wallecestar or Wallester or Walleston
If Stars were Wishes
Starwall
Wishful Wallace
Star Wish
Wallace's Wish
Honestly Baydale, I have enough trouble naming my own every year...  (we do planets/music related, places etc, there aren't a lot of things you can make from Harpers Bornival except Chocolate related names!
		
Click to expand...

I bet you do, I'd be an expert on chocolate by now if I were you......oh yeah, I am already.  

Wishful Wallace is the best of those, I think.


----------



## duckling (3 November 2011)

Baydale said:



			I know, what about Wensleydale? 

Click to expand...

Genius!


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

be positive said:



			I like Just Wish  my additions  Wishing - Just Wishful= One Wish - My Wish
		
Click to expand...

Another vote for Just Wish then.  I quite like Wishing and My Wish: that would give the commentators some scope for rambling about what I'm wishing or what my wishes are I suppose.


----------



## PaddyMonty (3 November 2011)

Wishmore


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

duckling said:



			Genius! 

Click to expand...

I really like that: it's cheesey in the right way, and it sits well alongside Baydale. And it made my OH laugh.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

duckling said:



			Wonderwall? As in the Oasis song. Or Wonderwallace, though you'll have to make him a superhero cape to match 

Click to expand...

You're sneaking away from the Wish theme now, duckling. If we're talking superheroes, he does look as if he's got a Batman-like mask on in this photo though:


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

JunoXV said:



			Wishmore
		
Click to expand...

Or to coin, and add, your favourite expression  WTF Wishmore.


----------



## PooJay (3 November 2011)

pretty cheesy but "Gracious Wish " 

Or Wishful Thinking


----------



## PaddyMonty (3 November 2011)

I was being sensible (for once) 
If you go in that vain then prfix would have to become suffix so
WTF Wishmore Baydale


----------



## Alibear (3 November 2011)

Wensleydale Wish


----------



## JustMe22 (3 November 2011)

Wishful Thinking 
One More Wish
Final Wish
You Wish
Secret Wish
Wish Granted


After writing this the word wish looks really weird and I now cant think of anything


----------



## JustMe22 (3 November 2011)

Or as another thought, could you incorporate 'more' as morning? So like Morning Wish or something equally poncy


----------



## be positive (3 November 2011)

Just thought of a rather obvious one  Best Wishes.
By the way he is rather lovely


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (3 November 2011)

Wish He Was Bay ? He is the wrong colour! He won't match the others ....  

More seriously:
Baydales Wish
Graceful Star
Divine Wish/Star

or my favorite is:
Aldebaran's Wish

Aldebaran is tha Arabic name of a star and means red / brick red (close to bay  ).


----------



## wizoz (3 November 2011)

Wizoz sneaks in...... 
Wish it was easy
I wish
...... Sneaking out again


----------



## icestationzebra (3 November 2011)

Wish It
Wish Star
Wish me luck
Wish aloud

And on a personal note:
Wish he were mine


----------



## wench (3 November 2011)

Wishy Washy?

Hmmm bit rubbish really, but hey it's nearly panto season!


----------



## Bubblegum (3 November 2011)

Wish On
Best Wishes
Three Wishes
Make a wish


----------



## Lolo (3 November 2011)

I think *Wensleydale *is genius!

How about Wishing For Wallace? Wishful Thinking?


----------



## Maisie2 (3 November 2011)

What a Wally   Sorry couldn't resist  I do like Best Wishes though.


----------



## Puppy (3 November 2011)

Wishful Ace.


----------



## alwaysbroke (3 November 2011)

Haven't had time to read all suggestions, but Wishful Wallace came to mind, and as a follow on from Measles (the 'other' side me!) came up with Wish For More Pokey

Also ment to say Wish4Wallace


----------



## Gamebird (3 November 2011)

Bobby Boy said:



			Lovely looking foal, what about Just Wish 

Click to expand...

I just sold one called Just Wishing and I think it had to be Just Wishing III or similar for BE.

How about keeping the W&G connection with Wensleydale?


----------



## Gamebird (3 November 2011)

Oh B*llocks, just seen that someone else thought of it. That'll teach me to post without reading the whole thread!


----------



## ester (3 November 2011)

I'd like to add my vote to Wensleydale


----------



## only_me (3 November 2011)

Keep on wishing
Wishbone
Wishling D - I think this is my fave!)
Wishing well

Wallace this about
Wishful thinking
Wallace to do
Wallace but wish


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

PooJay said:



			pretty cheesy but "Gracious Wish " 

Or Wishful Thinking 

Click to expand...

That is a bit cheesey  but Wishful Thinking is good.


----------



## BeckyD (3 November 2011)

alwaysbroke said:



			Haven't had time to read all suggestions, but Wishful Wallace came to mind, and as a follow on from Measles (the 'other' side me!) came up with Wish For More Pokey

Also ment to say Wish4Wallace
		
Click to expand...

I was also thinking of Wishful Wallace!

Or if you want a tongue twister, Wishful Wallflower.  hahahhaha. Sorry, that wasn't funny but it made me laugh.


----------



## Britestar (3 November 2011)

No suggestions, but good luck. My 3yr old doesn't have a name yet! (other than Wonky)


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

JunoXV said:



 I was being sensible (for once) 
If you go in that vain then prfix would have to become suffix so
WTF Wishmore Baydale
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I confused "sensible" with "sarky", my mistake.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Alibear said:



			Wensleydale Wish
		
Click to expand...

Maybe that would work.


----------



## ihatework (3 November 2011)

Wish it was easy!


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

JustMe22 said:



			Wishful Thinking 
One More Wish
Final Wish
You Wish
Secret Wish
Wish Granted


After writing this the word wish looks really weird and I now cant think of anything 

Click to expand...

Nothing poncey, JustMe22, he said it's bad enough having two sisters without having a vaguely camp name. 

I quite like One More Wish but that implies I already have one, or not? 

You Wish is the best of those, I think.


----------



## PooJay (3 November 2011)

Baydale said:



			Maybe that would work. 

Click to expand...

too cheesy! 

(sorry, couldn't resist!) 

Wensleydale Wishes gets my vote


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

be positive said:



			Just thought of a rather obvious one  Best Wishes.
By the way he is rather lovely

Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm quite taken by him but I have a feeling he might be one to add to the Cheeky Boy gang. 

Best Wishes is good btw.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Felicity_09 said:



			Wish He Was Bay ? He is the wrong colour! He won't match the others ....  

More seriously:
Baydales Wish
Graceful Star
Divine Wish/Star

or my favorite is:
Aldebaran's Wish

Aldebaran is tha Arabic name of a star and means red / brick red (close to bay  ).
		
Click to expand...

The first one's v funny, Felicity.  You and my dad must have been googling the same stuff re star names in Arabic.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

wizoz said:



			Wizoz sneaks in...... 
Wish it was easy
I wish
...... Sneaking out again
		
Click to expand...

Come baaaaaaack, wizoz. 

I think they call Wish Upon A Star Wizard at home, so we could call little 'un Wiz Kid or Gee Wiz or Wizoz, that has a great ring to it.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

icestationzebra said:



			Wish It
Wish Star
Wish me luck
Wish aloud

And on a personal note:
Wish he were mine 

Click to expand...

Oi, you pony-coveter, you.   At least yours is the right colour. 

Wish Me Luck could cause much mirth from the xc commentary box.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

wench said:



			Wishy Washy?

Hmmm bit rubbish really, but hey it's nearly panto season!
		
Click to expand...

That was one of the first ones I thought of.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Bubblegum said:



			Wish On
Best Wishes
Three Wishes
Make a wish
		
Click to expand...

Another vote for Best Wishes it seems.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Lolo said:



			I think *Wensleydale *is genius!

How about Wishing For Wallace? Wishful Thinking?
		
Click to expand...

I *love *Wensleydale. Perhaps I should keep him entire and breed lots of mini Wallaces with a Wensleydale prefix?  *whispers* Don't let anyone in Breeding see that, lest they think I'm serious and make me take him to a futurity or a grading or whatever it is proper breeders do with them. 

Wishful Thinking gets another vote.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Maisie2 said:



			What a Wally   Sorry couldn't resist  I do like Best Wishes though.
		
Click to expand...

Another vote for Best Wishes then, and I'll ignore you dissing my Wally.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

alwaysbroke said:



			Haven't had time to read all suggestions, but Wishful Wallace came to mind, and as a follow on from Measles (the 'other' side me!) came up with Wish For More Pokey

Also ment to say Wish4Wallace
		
Click to expand...

Go and wash your mouth out, mrs alwaysbroke!


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Gamebird said:



			Oh B*llocks, just seen that someone else thought of it. That'll teach me to post without reading the whole thread!
		
Click to expand...

Doh!


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

ester said:



			I'd like to add my vote to Wensleydale 

Click to expand...

Wensleydale is hot favourite at the moment.


----------



## photo_jo (3 November 2011)

If only he'd been born ten days earlier he would have foaled during the early May meteor shower and you could have called him after one of those-
Alpha Bootid  although at the same time there is another meteor shower and then he could be a 
Virginid


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

only_me said:



			Keep on wishing
Wishbone
Wishling D - I think this is my fave!)
Wishing well

Wallace this about
Wishful thinking
Wallace to do
Wallace but wish


Click to expand...

Bl00dy students, I might have guessed you'd have time to think of masses, through the haze of a hangover, no doubt.  

Wishling is cute, Wishbone too.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

BeckyD said:



			I was also thinking of Wishful Wallace!

Or if you want a tongue twister, Wishful Wallflower.  hahahhaha. Sorry, that wasn't funny but it made me laugh.
		
Click to expand...

Willful Wallace, more like! 

You're easily amused. *pats BeckyD on head*


----------



## Twiggy14 (3 November 2011)

I actually quite like Wish it was Wallace, cus you wish his comp name could be wallace? haha so i second that!!


----------



## only_me (3 November 2011)

Ooh another one - wallace to wish for


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Britestar said:



			No suggestions, but good luck. My 3yr old doesn't have a name yet! (other than Wonky)
		
Click to expand...

Awwww, poor Wonky.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Puppy said:



			Wishful Ace.
		
Click to expand...

He's definitely ace.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

ihatework said:



			Wish it was easy!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe if I call him that then he will be, but knowing my luck lately it won't work like that.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

PooJay said:



			too cheesy! 

(sorry, couldn't resist!) 

Wensleydale Wishes gets my vote 

Click to expand...

Ha ha.  Wallace McWish was one of my first thoughts. No?


----------



## ester (3 November 2011)

ps I do quite like wishling too, cos it kind of sounds like whistling


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

only_me said:



			Ooh another one - wallace to wish for 

Click to expand...

 Go and do some work.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

photo_jo said:



			If only he'd been born ten days earlier he would have foaled during the early May meteor shower and you could have called him after one of those-
Alpha Bootid  although at the same time there is another meteor shower and then he could be a 
Virginid 

Click to expand...

Don't give up your day job.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

ester said:



			ps I do quite like wishling too, cos it kind of sounds like whistling 

Click to expand...

But I haven't got a lisp.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Showjumper11 said:



			I actually quite like Wish it was Wallace, cus you wish his comp name could be wallace? haha so i second that!! 

Click to expand...

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Fools Motto (3 November 2011)

Brave Wish
On a Wish and a Prayer  (I know you didn't want a sentence but these things do happen from time to time!  )
Highland Wish 
More Wishes
Wish2BGood
Classy Wish (I feel this is going along the 'cheesy line!?)
Elegant Wish


----------



## only_me (3 November 2011)

Baydale said:



			But I haven't got a lisp. 

Click to expand...

But I have  

Am doing work - currently writing an assignment, reading articles and finding them and watching 4oD too


----------



## Amymay (3 November 2011)

Wishing for More


Or how about 

Wishing for a Poke


----------



## PooJay (3 November 2011)

Possibly already been done but....

Where's Wallace (or Where's Wally) 

I know it misses the wish bit out of it but it's kinda cool  if you're a geek like me


----------



## TarrSteps (3 November 2011)

I'm adding my vote to the cheese camp, but then I would. 

Couldn't he be William Wallace?  I like people names for horses and it has good connotations for you, don't you think?


----------



## Bobby Boy (3 November 2011)

Am I winning so far with Just Wish


----------



## Bug (3 November 2011)

I LOVE Wensleydale as his name, snappy, catchy and only one word  

or Wish List?


----------



## PaddyMonty (3 November 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			I'm adding my vote to the cheese camp, but then I would. 

Couldn't he be William Wallace?
		
Click to expand...

That was my first eventers comp name. Already taken in BE so had to change to Sir William Wallace.


----------



## joeathh (3 November 2011)

Make a wish

For a wish

or instead of 'If wishes were horses' have 'If wishes were Wallace'.  He is lovely btw.


----------



## Dotilas (3 November 2011)

Where's Wallace?
Wish I could just call you Wallace
Not Wallace Simpson
More Cheese Gromit?


----------



## ISH_lover (3 November 2011)

I'm really rubbish with names but i thought of:
Wish For A Wish
Well Wisher
The Penny Drops ( since your supposed to make a wish by dropping a penny in a well  )

Can't really think of any others just now but will rack my brains


----------



## PapaFrita (3 November 2011)

How about Wishing Well or Wishing Wall (pronounced Woll)? Hmmm, maybe not...


----------



## Lanky Loll (3 November 2011)

Thinking along the lines of horses, wishes and beggars, how about "The Beggars Wish"?
Or "The Wishful Beggar"?

I used to have "The Dancing Beggar" years ago - wasn't allowed to call him "A Beggars Chance"....


----------



## mattilda (3 November 2011)

Wish Upon a Star? For some reason I keep coming back to Rocket Man or Pocket Rocket!! Do not ask me why. He's lovely.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

cool mix said:



			Brave Wish
On a Wish and a Prayer  (I know you didn't want a sentence but these things do happen from time to time!  )
Highland Wish 
More Wishes
Wish2BGood
Classy Wish (I feel this is going along the 'cheesy line!?)
Elegant Wish
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, cool mix, I quite like More Wishes. Isn't it funny how much inner cheeseyness we all have?


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

only_me said:



			But I have  

Am doing work - currently writing an assignment, reading articles and finding them and watching 4oD too 

Click to expand...



Yeah yeah, I believe you.  So where's my core stability pm?


----------



## be positive (3 November 2011)

Nothing to do with wish, but goes with the wallace theme and your prefix -Braveheart


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

amymay said:



			Wishing for More


Or how about 

Wishing for a Poke

Click to expand...

 *passes the soap now that alwaysbroke has finished with it*


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

PooJay said:



			Possibly already been done but....

Where's Wallace (or Where's Wally) 

I know it misses the wish bit out of it but it's kinda cool  if you're a geek like me 

Click to expand...

I have visions of the commentators poking fun at me (pardon the pun) when I've "dismounted" and Wally is hot-footing it back to the lorry park!


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			I'm adding my vote to the cheese camp, but then I would. 

Couldn't he be William Wallace?  I like people names for horses and it has good connotations for you, don't you think?
		
Click to expand...

I really like that. As there could never be another one of those in my life that would sit well with me that he's Wallace, not Will-yum. 

But, and you knew there'd be a but, it doesn't pay homage to Wish Upon A Star.


----------



## carthorse (3 November 2011)

Wishbone dash [showing my age]


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (3 November 2011)

Was going to suggest Wensleydale but you have already got it covered!

*votes for Wensleydale*


----------



## mattilda (3 November 2011)

Errr...scrap my Wish name as just re read the OP and ...well ..I never was the sharpest.  How about The Wishmaker instead?


----------



## druid (3 November 2011)

Northern Lights (or Aurora Borealis) 
Wish For Wisdom
Wish I Knew
Wish It Was
Swan Nebula


----------



## kerilli (3 November 2011)

I know it's already been suggested as two words, but i'd call him
WishfulThinking, all one word. Capital letter in the middle to avoid the dreaded Commentator Confusion...


----------



## carthorse (3 November 2011)

mattilda said:



			Errr...scrap my Wish name as just re read the OP and ...well ..I never was the sharpest.  How about The Wishmaker instead? 

Click to expand...

I like that name


----------



## ldlp111 (3 November 2011)

Not sure if they've been suggested already...

Wishing Wallace
Wishful Wallace
Upon a Wish


----------



## Dotilas (3 November 2011)

WishyWashy
WishyWally
WishyWallace
The Wishing Well
Waliss
Wallace Gets His Wish


----------



## Dotilas (3 November 2011)

Mr Wallace?


----------



## DaisyDoll (3 November 2011)

wazat wishes
walzat (wallace and wazat)
wezendale (wensleydale and wezen)
I also like best wishes


----------



## TarrSteps (3 November 2011)

To go another way

More Stars
More Grace (although he's not really like her so that doesn't really work . . )

He could inherit his great granddam's name and be Wynsomemore although that's tempting fate a bit!


----------



## Firewell (3 November 2011)

Wallywood Star!


----------



## ldlp111 (3 November 2011)

or 

Once upon a wish


----------



## LizzieJ (3 November 2011)

Wensleydale gets my vote


----------



## ISH_lover (3 November 2011)

erm... thought of a couple more:
Wish For Me
Wish & Dream
Wishful Wanderer
Wish Away
Brave Enough To Wish  (taking part of braveheart and wish and combining them)


----------



## wizoz (3 November 2011)

Baydale said:



			Come baaaaaaack, wizoz. 

I think they call Wish Upon A Star Wizard at home, so we could call little 'un Wiz Kid or Gee Wiz or Wizoz, that has a great ring to it.  

Click to expand...

Umm, did you think I was suggesting "Wizoz sneaks in" as a name???? 

I lurk Baydale, just can't be bothered with the bo11ocks and also, everyone else has gone too


----------



## dieseldog (3 November 2011)

Wens in afrikaans is Wish, so Wensleydale is kind of like Wish Cheese


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Bobby Boy said:



			Am I winning so far with Just Wish

Click to expand...

It looks that way.


----------



## LizzieJ (3 November 2011)

dieseldog said:



			Wens in afrikaans is Wish, so Wensleydale is kind of like Wish Cheese

Click to expand...

That's awesome


----------



## dieseldog (3 November 2011)

How about Wensbaydale - Wish Baydale


----------



## PapaFrita (3 November 2011)

Baydale said:



			It looks that way. 

Click to expand...

Nooo! Choose Wishing Well   Gwaaaaan!! Gwwwaaaaaaaaan!!!!


----------



## Auslander (3 November 2011)

I Wish?

You could be really modern and wivvit and spell it iWish.

Would work brilliantly if he was Irish - but I'm pretty sure WUAS is Dutch?


----------



## 1t34 (3 November 2011)

Wishful poking
Desear un Codazo


----------



## kirstyhen (3 November 2011)

Sterling Wish (as in the Battle of Sterling Bridge, the one Wallace won )

Claymore Wish (Claymore is the type of sword Wallace used)

Uallas is Wallace in Gaelic, but I can't see a commentator managing that one! You could spell it Willum Wallas, I bet there's none of those in BE


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Bug said:



			I LOVE Wensleydale as his name, snappy, catchy and only one word  

or Wish List?
		
Click to expand...

Do you not think Wensleydale is a bit too.......comedy?


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

JunoXV said:



			That was my first eventers comp name. Already taken in BE so had to change to Sir William Wallace.
		
Click to expand...

Boo!


----------



## NR99 (3 November 2011)

Sorry I'm not keen on Wensleydale (ducks behind the parapet) though it has bought out my inner cheese.......

Wild about Wallace
Baydale Genie
My Wish
Little Wish
Wishyouwerehere
Wish me luck
The Wish
When we wish
No harm in wishing
Why not wish

Ok all random and daft, I liked K's idea with WishfulThinking.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

joeathh said:



			Make a wish

For a wish

or instead of 'If wishes were horses' have 'If wishes were Wallace'.  He is lovely btw.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, joeathh, let's hope he stays lovely. 

I think it's got to have Wish in it somehow.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Dotilas said:



			Where's Wallace?
Wish I could just call you Wallace
Not Wallace Simpson
More Cheese Gromit?
		
Click to expand...

The last two are funny but I want something shorter.


----------



## NR99 (3 November 2011)

One word you say, with wish?

Whatyawishingfor
LifesWish
Wishking


----------



## icestationzebra (3 November 2011)

Baydale said:



			Oi, you pony-coveter, you.   At least yours is the right colour. 

Wish Me Luck could cause much mirth from the xc commentary box.
		
Click to expand...

Worth a try 

Wish Wizard
or
Wishwizard - cute!!


----------



## mellissa (3 November 2011)

How about "I wish to get round gracefully"!!


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

carthorse said:



			Wishbone dash [showing my age]
		
Click to expand...

I can see that one whooshing over the heads of the youngsters on here.


----------



## Mildred (3 November 2011)

Slowish 
Yellowish
Swish
Unwish
Wisher
Catwishkers
Wish Wellingtons (I think there's a childrens tv prog called Williams Wish Wellingtons)


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

ISH_lover said:



			I'm really rubbish with names but i thought of:
Wish For A Wish
Well Wisher
The Penny Drops ( since your supposed to make a wish by dropping a penny in a well  )

Can't really think of any others just now but will rack my brains 

Click to expand...

Thanks, ISH_lover, the last one sounds a bit girly though.


----------



## Mildred (3 November 2011)

Ish Wish - courtesy of Dr Seuss!


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

PapaFrita said:



			How about Wishing Well or Wishing Wall (pronounced Woll)? Hmmm, maybe not... 

Click to expand...

Wishing Well is ok.


----------



## teapot (3 November 2011)

Wishful Thinking? (not read the whole thread so probably already suggested) 

Three Wishes (great for eventing)

Wish Me Luck


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

MagsnPaddy said:



			Thinking along the lines of horses, wishes and beggars, how about "The Beggars Wish"?
Or "The Wishful Beggar"?

I used to have "The Dancing Beggar" years ago - wasn't allowed to call him "A Beggars Chance"....
		
Click to expand...



I'd prefer a short name. Picky? Moi?


----------



## Bobby Boy (3 November 2011)

Go for Just Wish, you know you want to


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

slinkyunicorn said:



			Was going to suggest Wensleydale but you have already got it covered!

*votes for Wensleydale*
		
Click to expand...

It makes me smile each time I read Wensleydale so maybe I should use it in the hope that he does.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

mattilda said:



			Errr...scrap my Wish name as just re read the OP and ...well ..I never was the sharpest.  How about The Wishmaker instead? 

Click to expand...



I quite like The Wishmaker.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

druid said:



			Northern Lights (or Aurora Borealis) 
Wish For Wisdom
Wish I Knew
Wish It Was
Swan Nebula
		
Click to expand...

I can see there being some dodgy pronunciation of the first one, can't you?


----------



## be positive (3 November 2011)

This thread is getting very long Will you use the Baydale prefix? Because he   cannot be Baydale Wensleydale poor boy. 

Baydale One Wish
Request 
Wish For
Wish on


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

kerilli said:



			I know it's already been suggested as two words, but i'd call him
WishfulThinking, all one word. Capital letter in the middle to avoid the dreaded Commentator Confusion...
		
Click to expand...

Oh I'm sure commentators will still get it wrong, regardless of how it's written.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

ldlp111 said:



			Not sure if they've been suggested already...

Wishing Wallace
Wishful Wallace
Upon a Wish



Click to expand...

I'm losing track now, lddp111!


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Dotilas said:



			WishyWashy
WishyWally
WishyWallace
The Wishing Well
Waliss
Wallace Gets His Wish
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, Dotilas, you've got name diarrhoea.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

DaisyDoll said:



			wazat wishes
walzat (wallace and wazat)
wezendale (wensleydale and wezen)
I also like best wishes 

Click to expand...

That's a few votes for Best Wishes now.


----------



## Sleighfarer (3 November 2011)

One More Wish

I like Wishful, too


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

TarrSteps said:



			To go another way

More Stars
More Grace (although he's not really like her so that doesn't really work . . )

He could inherit his great granddam's name and be Wynsomemore although that's tempting fate a bit!
		
Click to expand...

More Wishes or More Stars, whadya think? Bit boring? 

I like Wynsomemore but just daren't go there.


----------



## spookypony (3 November 2011)

I have to say, "Wensleydale" is making me smile, too!  *vote*

On the other hand, Lochnagar is also a very nice cheese, and it's really orange as well.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

firewell said:



			Wallywood Star!
		
Click to expand...

V funny, firewell.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

LizzieJ said:



			Wensleydale gets my vote 

Click to expand...

The ultimate cheesey name.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

wizoz said:



			Umm, did you think I was suggesting "Wizoz sneaks in" as a name???? 

I lurk Baydale, just can't be bothered with the bo11ocks and also, everyone else has gone too 

Click to expand...

Huh?  I was saying I like Wizoz as a name and it would work if you knew WUAS's stable name. I was being sarky, honest.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

dieseldog said:



			Wens in afrikaans is Wish, so Wensleydale is kind of like Wish Cheese

Click to expand...

Wish Cheese is very, very funny, it could be our HHO "in" joke, for our very own clique-y horse.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

dieseldog said:



			How about Wensbaydale - Wish Baydale
		
Click to expand...

Clever.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Auslander said:



			I Wish?

You could be really modern and wivvit and spell it iWish.

Would work brilliantly if he was Irish - but I'm pretty sure WUAS is Dutch?
		
Click to expand...

I really like I Wish, but if he were Irish it would have to be OiWish, surely?


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

1t34 said:



			Wishful poking
Desear un Codazo
		
Click to expand...

What's that, lt34, Spanish?


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			Sterling Wish (as in the Battle of Sterling Bridge, the one Wallace won )

Claymore Wish (Claymore is the type of sword Wallace used)

Uallas is Wallace in Gaelic, but I can't see a commentator managing that one! You could spell it Willum Wallas, I bet there's none of those in BE 

Click to expand...

You're very learned, kirstyhen, or is google your friend?


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

NR99 said:



			Sorry I'm not keen on Wensleydale (ducks behind the parapet) though it has bought out my inner cheese.......

Wild about Wallace
Baydale Genie
My Wish
Little Wish
Wishyouwerehere
Wish me luck
The Wish
When we wish
No harm in wishing
Why not wish

Ok all random and daft, I liked K's idea with WishfulThinking. 

Click to expand...

I quite like The Wish, or just Wishful on its own.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

icestationzebra said:



			Worth a try 

Wish Wizard
or
Wishwizard - cute!! 

Click to expand...

Cute indeed.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

mellissa said:



			How about "I wish to get round gracefully"!!
		
Click to expand...

Or how about "I Wish To Get Round in One Piece"?


----------



## NR99 (3 November 2011)

Wishlist (give me credit for the one word)

Night all


----------



## LEC (3 November 2011)

The Mule is desperate to call a ginger Russett Lodge which is genius if you like Catherine Tate.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Mildred said:



			Slowish 
Yellowish
Swish
Unwish
Wisher
Catwishkers
Wish Wellingtons (I think there's a childrens tv prog called Williams Wish Wellingtons)
		
Click to expand...

I still like Swish.  How would "and here's Baydale McDoughnut riding Slowish" sound?


----------



## diggerbez (3 November 2011)

Make A Wish?

have to say i like Wish Me Luck the best


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

teapot said:



			Wishful Thinking? (not read the whole thread so probably already suggested) 

Three Wishes (great for eventing)

Wish Me Luck
		
Click to expand...

More votes for Wishful Thinking, thanks teapot.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Mildred said:



			Ish Wish - courtesy of Dr Seuss!
		
Click to expand...

Very apt knowing that my fave mantra comes courtesy of Dr Seuss.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Bobby Boy said:



			Go for Just Wish, you know you want to

Click to expand...

We'll see.


----------



## mbequest (3 November 2011)

Keep him entire and call him wish.com. That way his name keeps his website in people's minds.......


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

be positive said:



			This thread is getting very long Will you use the Baydale prefix? Because he   cannot be Baydale Wensleydale poor boy. 

Baydale One Wish
Request 
Wish For
Wish on
		
Click to expand...

The Baydale prefix isn't mine, I just bought a few Baydale horses from the lovely lady who had it as hers. 

Request is v clever, bp.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

Seafarer said:



			One More Wish

I like Wishful, too 

Click to expand...

You have great taste, Seafarer. Wishful is proving a popular choice.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

spookypony said:



			I have to say, "Wensleydale" is making me smile, too!  *vote*

On the other hand, Lochnagar is also a very nice cheese, and it's really orange as well. 

Click to expand...

Another vote noted for the big cheese.  It's getting a bit random and far-removed with Lochnagar though.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

NR99 said:



			Wishlist (give me credit for the one word)

Night all 

Click to expand...

Brownie points awarded accordingly, night NR99.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

LEC said:



			The Mule is desperate to call a ginger Russett Lodge which is genius if you like Catherine Tate.
		
Click to expand...

I had to google that, LEC. Sooooo funny.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

diggerbez said:



			Make A Wish?

have to say i like Wish Me Luck the best 

Click to expand...

Wish Me Luck: your vote is noted, diggerbez.


----------



## Baydale (3 November 2011)

mbequest said:



			Keep him entire and call him wish.com. That way his name keeps his website in people's minds.......
		
Click to expand...

I'd be lynched for keeping him entire (see earlier Breeding reference).  Maybe I'll let him have his own website regardless...


----------



## Mildred (4 November 2011)

I thought the irony of riding 'Slowish' would be appreciated by commentators far and wide!


----------



## JustMe22 (4 November 2011)

dieseldog said:



			Wens in afrikaans is Wish, so Wensleydale is kind of like Wish Cheese

Click to expand...

I was going to point this out too but I see you beat me to it


----------



## wizoz (4 November 2011)

Baydale said:



			Huh?  I was saying I like Wizoz as a name and it would work if you knew WUAS's stable name. I was being sarky, honest. 

Click to expand...

Wizoz actually came from my first eventers name, he was called "The Wizard" but when doing unaff stuff, I used to call him "Wizard of Oz". I loved his name, there are quite a few "Wizards" out there now!

You chosen a name yet then?


----------



## Ludi-doodi (4 November 2011)

QR - haven't read most of the recent posts, so you may already have chosen a name  but something that popped into my head this morning and keeping to the Wallace & Gromit theme

Peter's Wish (as in Peter Sallis voice of Wallace)

or 

Park that Wish 

Not so keen on that one - a nod to Nick Park creator of W&G and also that you OH had to park his wish to call him Gromit!


----------



## icestationzebra (4 November 2011)

Wishdoctor?


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2011)

Mildred said:



			I thought the irony of riding 'Slowish' would be appreciated by commentators far and wide! 

Click to expand...

Oooh, I like 'Slowish' lots and lots


----------



## Baydale (4 November 2011)

PapaFrita said:



			Oooh, I like 'Slowish' lots and lots 

Click to expand...

Or, Sloewish, referencing my OH's favourite berry, but only when mixed with gin.


----------



## PapaFrita (4 November 2011)

Baydale said:



			Or, Sloewish, referencing my OH's favourite berry, but only when mixed with gin. 

Click to expand...

Even better


----------



## Smitty (4 November 2011)

I am crap at most things but especially names 

However:  Po (Pokey) Wish key (end of Pokey) = Powishkey  

Wallace Powishkey sounds good to me 

See, I've cracked it!

Obviously Po for short if he's behaved like a complete toilet.


----------



## gocharliego (4 November 2011)

wallace's wish


----------

